# xorg-server-1.5.3 und x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.0x

## krallekit

Hallo allerseits,

nachdem ich nun bald 4 Tage gebraucht habe die ganzen Abhängigkeiten für das update auf den xorg-server-1.5.3 sauber aufzulösen, habe ich das Problem, dass meine alte Geforce 2 die vorher mit den nvidia-drivers-71.86.07 tadellos lief nicht mehr unterstützt wird.

Ich habe in der /etc/portage/packages.mask die Treiber gemäß dem gentoo nvidia wiki maskiert. Kommentiere ich das Masked aus ließen sich die nvidia Treiber aktueller Kartentypen 180.29.xx oder so ähnlich problemlos installieren.

Momentan läuft Xorg mit dem opensource Treiber nv, der aber leider kein opengl beherrscht. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit weiterhin die nvidia-drivers-71.86-07 zu nutzen? Andernfalls werde ich wieder auf xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 downgraden .... Schönen Dank auch da hätte ich mir das ganze update auch sparren können, hätte ich das vorher gewusst.

Hier mal die Message

```

gentoo krallekit # emerge -p nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     UD] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2 [0.9.3]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls"

[ebuild     UD] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.2 [0.9.4]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXprintUtil-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xplsprinters-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     UD] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1 [1.3.2]

[ebuild     UD] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 [1.5.3-r5] USE="dri%* xprint%*" VIDEO_CARDS="-cyrix% -nsc% -vga%"

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.07  USE="acpi gtk -custom-cflags (-multilib)"

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-settings-177.80

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.99 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.1', 'merge')

    x11-base/xorg-server required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/nvidia-settings-177.80', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.3 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Übrigens libpciaccess ist auch masked, will er aber trotzdem installieren und alles wieder auf xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 downgraden.

Hier meine Systeminfo.

```

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_Processor-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Apr 2009 20:20:01 +0000

distcc 3.0 i686-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-tbird -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.rz.tu-bs.de/pub/mirror/ftp.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.intergenia.de/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib accessibility acpi aim alsa ao arts audiofile avahi bash-completion bidi bindist bzip2 cairo caps cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli cracklib crypt cscope css ctype cups curl curlwrappers cvs cxx dbus dga djvu dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emacs encode enscript esd exif expat fastcgi fbcon ffmpeg flac flatfile fltk fontconfig foomaticdb ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glut gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal hardened hddtemp htmlhandbook iconv icq ieee1394 imagemagick imap imlib iodbc ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java java5 java6 javascript jbig jingle joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde ladspa lame lash libcaca libsamplerate libwww lirc lm_sensors lua lzo mad maildir mailwrapper matroska mbox memlimit mhash midi mikmod milter mime mmap mmx mmxext mng modplug motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mule musepack musicbrainz nas ncurses netboot networkmanager nis nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg old-linux openal openexr opengl openmp osc oscar oss pam pcntl pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils png posix ppds pppd python qmail-spp qt3 qt4 quicktime radius raw rdesktop readline recode reflection rss samba sasl scanner sdl session sharedext sharedmem shorten simplexml slang sndfile snmp soap sockets socks5 sox speex spell spl sqlite ssl subversion suid svg svga symlink sysfs syslog sysvipc szip taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tidy tiff timidity tk tokenizer truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vim-syntax vnc vorbis wavpack wifi win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xattr xcb xcomposite xemacs xface xinerama xinetd xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid yahoo yaz zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" DVB_CARDS="ttpci" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich den xorg-server nochmal mit VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv  nvidia vesa" bauen muss, ändert aber nichts an der Abhängigkeitenproblematik.

Hat jemand ne Idee. Ich nicht. Mir blieb noch der Versuch den Treiber außerhalb von emerge per Hand zu installieren. Sehe ich aber als sinnlos, wenn der xorg-server-1.5.3 damit sowieso kollidiert.

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## dopester

Aus dem ebuild nvidia-drivers-71.86.07.ebuild:

```
COMMON="<x11-base/xorg-server-1.4.99

...

DEPEND="${COMMON}

```

Sieht so aus das du da nichts machen kannst, wahrscheinlich wird es keine Unterstützung für xorg-server >1.5 geben.

----------

## mv

 *dopester wrote:*   

> Sieht so aus das du da nichts machen kannst, wahrscheinlich wird es keine Unterstützung für xorg-server >1.5 geben.

 

Wobei ich da die Hoffnung hätte, dass nvidia mal einen Treiber für die neuen xorg-server herausbringen. Angeblich wollen sie das ja tun (also die Unterstützung nicht fallen lassen), aber es hat bei ihnen keine hohe Priorität. Klar: Sie wollen lieber neue Karten verkaufen. Das ist halt das Problem mit proprietären Treibern...

----------

## marc

Wie sieht es aus mit

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09

Ab in die package.keywords damit und ausprobieren.

Der ist von März und unterstützt xorg-server-1.5

War bei meinem Legacy 96x (GF4) auch so das dieser upgedatet wurde.

----------

## dopester

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-71.86.09 hat dieselben Dependencies wie auch 71.86.07, wird mit dem ebuild zumindest nicht klappen.

----------

## Chris2000

Na ich denke da wird Nvidia doch was machen... Es wäre doch unmöglich wenn man ihre Produkte die man sich mal erworben hat einfach nicht mehr nutzen kann? Nur weil sie meinen keinen freien treiber rausbringen zu müssen und dann noch die frechheit besitzen den support vom propritären einfach einzustellen!! Es wird ja wohl keine Mühe sein den alten treiber immer schnell für neue Xorg/kernels anzupassen oder wie soll das enden?

"Ich habe ne Geforce 5 und kann deswegen mein System nicht mehr richtig nutzen..." 

Selbst XP hat alte treiber die noch alte geräte ansteuern könnnen -.- Sorry macht mich aber einfach sauer weil hab sowas noch im Laptop... Was ist dabei diese alten gammeligen Treiber einfach quelloffen zu machen... Das ist genauso wie bei Windows 95 meinen die mit solchen Code könnte man ein ganzes Vista nachbauen? Das meiste ist eh schon überall bekannt... Fände das wäre der beste Kompromiss alles neue closed source damit man verkaufen kann und man sein wissen schützt und alles ab von mir aus 3 Jahre Alter Freigeben...

----------

## mv

 *Chris2000 wrote:*   

> Es wäre doch unmöglich wenn man ihre Produkte die man sich mal erworben hat einfach nicht mehr nutzen kann? Nur weil sie meinen keinen freien treiber rausbringen zu müssen und dann noch die frechheit besitzen den support vom propritären einfach einzustellen!!

 

Darauf verlassen kann man sich bei proprietären Treibern halt leider nicht. ATI hat die Einstellung des Supports für ihre Treiber schon nach ein paar Monaten ja sehr konsequent vorgemacht. Ich hoffe, dass NVidia hier die Nase vorn behalten will. Bisher zumindest haben sie das durchgehalten (bei xorg-1.5 und den ältesten Karten sind sie halt leicht im Verzug).

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist dabei diese alten gammeligen Treiber einfach quelloffen zu machen...

 

M.W. kann das NVidia nicht alleine entscheiden, weil die ebenfalls irgendwelche Copyrights unterschreiben mussten. Zumindest hört man immer wieder, dass das einer der Hauptgründe sei, weshalb die Treiber nicht von vornherein quelloffen seien.

----------

## krallekit

Da habe ich ja ein wundes Thema angesprochen.  :Wink: 

Ich habe ein downgrade auf xorg-1.3.0.0-r6 vorgenommen, damit kann ich zu mindest den alten nvidia Treiber wieder nutzen.

Alles kein Problem dachte ich .. denkste.

Wenn ich irgend einen Session mangager starte, terminiert der xserver. Aus der /var/log/Xorg.0.log werde ich auch nicht schlau. Da steht am Ende nur

```

Backtrace:

0: X(cf86SigHandler+0x85) [0x80d69f5]

Caught signal 4. Server Aborting

```

bei einem Aufruf von dmesg bekomme ich

```

NVRM: can't translate KVA in nv_get_phys_address()!

```

Keine Ahnung ob das vor meinem Update Versuch auf xorg-server-1.5 auch schon war. Jedenfalls verwende ich die identische xorg.conf, mit der vor dem versuchten Update alles super lief.

Ich habe die nvidia-drivers schon zichmal neu gebaut. module-rebuild, revdep-rebuild, Module neu geladen, emerge -uDN wordl etc. ausgeführt. Die Abhängigkeiten sind aufgelöst. Daran liegt es nicht.

Wenn ich eine Xsession mit xinit oder X von der Konsole starte bekomme ich zumindest einen sauberen Screen. Starte ich kdm oder xdm versucht der in einer Endlosschleife alle 2 Sekunden den Screen aufzubauen. im kdm.log steht dann übrigens die selbe Fehlermeldung wie in der Xorg.0.log drin, wenn der Server terminated. Merkwürdig.

Ich habe da aber einen Verdacht.

Entweder liegt es am Kernelupdate auf 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 oder am neuen gcc-4.3.2 Packet. Seit dem update gibt es auch Probleme beim remergen von kpdfd oder so ähnlich mit dem gcj. Das ist das einzige Packet, was ich bisher nicht reemerged bekommen habe. Da gibt es schon eine Buginfo drüber.

Momentan komme ich nicht an meinen Rechner, aber ich werde heute abend mal einen downgrade des kernels auf 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 durchführen. Mal schaun ob es daran liegt.

cheers  :Wink: 

----------

## krallekit

Dah ich gerade massive Probleme habe den Xserver zum laufen zu bringen, habe ich mal einen neuen Thread eröffnet.

Weiter geht es in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-757052.html

----------

